# Cape Hatteras Interim Protected Species Management Strategy EA--comments



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

You can find the EA, the Biological Assessment, and the Errata at

http://parkplanning.nps.gov./parkHome.cfm?parkId=358

A comment submitted by the American SportFishing Association can be found at

http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/attachment.php?postid=36393

A comment submitted by OBPA can be found at (don’t forget to join while you are there)

http://www.obpa.org/

Comments submitted by Jim and me are as follows:

Jim’s Errata—Visitor Use

http://home.earthlink.net/~topsynturvy/EA.doc

Ginny’s Comments—Economic Impact 

http://home.earthlink.net/~topsynturvy/comment submitted economic impact.doc

Visitor Use Projections shows the EA projection and a more reasonable estimate. This was not included because while it at least attempts to use data which can be supported, that data comes from the same flawed Vogelsong study. It does, however, provide insight as to just how far off the mark the EA is. 

http://home.earthlink.net/~topsynturvy/Visitor Use Projections More Realistic.doc

Detailed Analysis of Economic Impact includes the detailed analysis Ginny used to reach her conclusions. It shows how wrong the EA is by citing all errors. It also goes into more detail on some issues that were summarized in her actual comments.

http://home.earthlink.net/~topsynturvy/Detailed Analysis of Economic Impact.doc

There is one more comment submitted by Jim but it is being held close to the vest, for now at least—28 pages and very technical.


----------

